# Remind Insoles



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone try a pair yet?

REMIND INSOLES INC.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Ask Travis Rice What he thinks about them

REMIND INSOLES INC.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

remind said:


> Ask Travis Rice What he thinks about them
> 
> REMIND INSOLES INC.


We all know yous guys are buddies from the hole. An unbiased review would be sweet ( :

I would be willing to do a review for a discount ( :


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Have these in my hi tops right now. They'll mold to your foot shape with your body heat or you can give it a quick blast with a hair dryer to speed the process up. They're on par to superfeet, sole, and a few others on the market.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Just ordered a set. Hope they ship soon!


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Shred Soles*

I'm waiting for these to be released. Tim, the dude who started Shred Soles and in the video, is a friend of a friend. Been trying to get some to demo, may have a pair in a week or so.

Check'm out 

ShredSoles - Your Feet Will Thank You


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

*Remind Insoles 2010-11 Sneak peek*

Remind Insoles 2010-11 Sneak peek


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey John, or whoever Remind is here, I just got mine the other day and will get my first day on em tomorrow.

Should have a review before long.

As of right now they don't feel a lot different then my Vans Cirro stock insoles, but I've only walked around the house with them in my boots.

Hope they're rad


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've got some time on these insoles finally.

The first steps I took, I wasn't really impressed....

But after riding with them for a bit, I can tell my knees are taking a little bit less abuse, and my feet as a whole, do in fact feel less fatigued post shred.

I'm not gonna sit here and say they're some miracle workers, as I don't really have issues with my knees or feet. But I will say they're a solid improvement over my Vans Cirro insoles. And those are def not cheap/low end boots....

I would say that the price is a bit steep on them considering I don't have any real health issues..

But for someone with health issues that's looking for a "cheap" fix, these insoles can def be of benefit.

As of right now I'm not sure if I would buy them again or not... It would probably depend on how nice of an insole my new boots had in them. 

I'm hoping these insoles will stay comfy for some time though, and actually outlive my current boots.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm actually riding without insoles right now.

It's different.


----------

